# Sig p320 trigger question?



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have had the 320 now for about 300 rounds and I'm noticing my trigger finger on the finger pad is getting a pinch or a zap when the gun fire's. I have had 2 other people shoot it and experience the same thing. It is very uncomfortable to say the least. I have tried putting less of my finger on the trigger,it helps some but still not pleasant. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thinking about a flat faced apex drop in?


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

mine works great no issues.

call Sig sauer


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Some people noted trigger sting with the original P320 trigger. Do you know if you pistol has the adverse trigger or not?


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't know a thing about it having a adverse trigger? I unfortunately I don't have that info? I called apex today and ordered their drop in flat faced trigger. Actually had to get it from midway. Apex said many 320 owners have replaced the factory trigger for this reason. Trigger sting. So I'm hoping this puts the end to it.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I did read on the sigtalk forum people saying the adverse triggers were put in many 320's produced through mid 2015? Also a # 2 stamped on the trigger somewhere? My gun was made in March of 2015 and I can't find a # stamped on it. I will have the apex trigger this week along with a set of talon grips. I also have a medium frame in FDE that I will sell at a discount $$


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Take a look at this thread. The second post has a good picture of the adverse trigger:

Does anyone know if Sig is making an updated trigger for the P320? - Topic

The major differences are the "mud flap" that extends from the forward trigger base and the solid metal area at the toe of the trigger. If that is what you have and you are experiencing trigger sting, your best bet is trying the Apex trigger.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

That seems to be the trigger on my gun and the apex is on the way. All posts on you tube in regards to the apex drop in trigger are very positive!


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Some people like the relatively flat Apex trigger a lot. There are some who installed it and went back to the stock trigger. But if it cures the trigger sting issue for you I'm sure it will be worthwhile.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I hear that! All I can do is try and I will give my feedback asap!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

My 320 is apart and it is a adverse trigger with a 2 stamped on the back. I'm having trouble getting the trigger spring back in place and all those you tube videos make it look so easy! I say bull shit! That spring is S.O.B. I will have to get my glock whisperer to help me with it because I have given up for now!


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a flat apex on my M&P, I like it.

Can't say I'm having this problem with my p320 9c.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

We tried several times last night to install apex in my 320 and it will not work? I may take it to another shop today and see what they think? Midway is where I bought the trigger and they said it may be defective? I don't really see how,it looks fine and the internal side looks fime? We put the stock trigger back in and it works fine.This also now may warrant the call to sig warranty service and see what they say?


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

No reply at Sig NH. It makes no difference to me anyhow ,I struck a good deal on trading the 320 for a glock 17 so I did and don't regret it at all. I shoot the glock much better than the sig and no trigger sting! I will stick with my P220's though !


----------

